
Station F, the world's largest startup campus opens in Paris - tristanguigue
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/station-f
======
yohann305
I was under the impression that France's heavy taxes makes it particularly
hard for startups to grow. I personally would love to know what's been done to
help startups VS. in the USA (or Germany/ England)

